# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si te rendis te dhenat e formes ne Access 2007 sipas nje fushe

## nince_tutes

Pershendetje!
Kam nje DB n Access 2007, dhe n nje prej Formave t tij, kam keto field:

DATA - NrSerie

Dua q n kete forme, t krijoj dy butona:

1. btnRenditSipasDates (Q kur ta klikoj t m shfaqe rekordet n forme te renditur sipas dates, n rendin rrites)

2. btnRenditSipasNrTeSerise (q kur ta klikoje, t m rendise t njejtet rekorde, kesaj radhe sipas nr t serise n rendin rrites)

Shpresoj se jam i qarte, shume faleminderit.

----------


## furkan

Ne butonin sipas dates e fut kodin

 Me.Form.OrderBy = "Data"    'ose emri i fushes si e ke emertuar
Me.Form.OrderByOn = True

kurse per emrin vetem e ndern erin e fushes

per me shum detaje

info.blerim@gmail.com

----------


## nince_tutes

Flm Furkan, funxionoi perfekt.

PO N RASTIN Q DUA T'I RENDIS N RENDIN ZBRITES? CFARE DUHET T NDRYSHOJ?

MOS NDOSHTA AJO TRUE T BEHET FALSE?

FLM

----------

